# Oportunidad irrepetible de pedir samples gratis



## Nilfred (Oct 28, 2008)

National nos sorprende con una nueva serie de reguladores conmutados con compensación *interna* del bucle (type III). Esto es, no mas fórmulas mágicas para calcular Rc y Cc.
Vin = 4.5V a 42V
Vout = 5V y ADJ desde 1.285V
La línea abarca los siguiente elementos:
LM22678 5.0A EN
LM22676 3.0A EN
LM22675 1.0A EN
LM22674 0.5A EN
LM22679 5.0A SS Ilim
LM22673 3.0A SS Ilim
LM22677 5.0A EN SYNC
LM22670 3.0A EN SYNC
LM22680 2.0A EN SS SYNC
LM22672 1.0A EN SS SYNC
LM22671 0.5A EN SS SYNC

EN = compuerta lógica de encendido
SS = Programable soft-start, si no es programable igual tiene fija en 500 µs
SYNC = frecuencia de 500 kHz, ajustable entre 200 kHz y 1 MHz
Ilim = Corriente máxima programable

Ya se puede empezar a saborearlos utilizando una simple hoja de cálculo
Noten que las placas hechas de evaluación están a menos de 30 USD, y como son muy nuevos la única forma de obtenerlos es pidiendo hasta 5 "Samples" gratis


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 3, 2010)

Ahora es On Semiconductor quien nos sorprende con una nueva serie de reguladores conmutados sincrónicos.
Vin = 4.5V a 13.2V (-0.3V a 15V sin romper nada)
Vout = 0.8V a casi Vin.
La línea abarca los siguiente elementos:
NCP3125 4A 350kHz SOIC-8
NCP3126 3A 350kHz SOIC-8
NCP3127 2A 350kHz SOIC-8
Como son muy nuevos la única forma de obtenerlos es pidiendo *Samples gratis*
Aprovechen mientras estén generosos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2010)

Interesantes reguladores.
Con un poquito más de Vin hubiese sido genial (unos 18V)

A pedir samples!!! XD

Saludos y gracias por la noticia!


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 1, 2010)

De vuelta National: Unos integrados *preliminares* drivers de MOSFET para LEDs de potencia.
¿Se entiende? No, bueno, no importa, igual el hilo no es muy popular. Son estos:
LM3414 1A 60W Common-Anode-Capable Constant-Current Buck LED Driver Requires No External Current Sensing Resistor
LM3464 LED Driver with Dynamic Headroom Control and Thermal Control Interface from the PowerWise® Family
Después no me vengan con que les aviso tarde.


----------



## MGustavo (Jul 2, 2010)

Colegas, para pedir los samples de *ON Semiconductor* (los que cito Nilfred, reguladores conmutados), te cobran el costo de envío o es totalmente gratis?.

Yo estoy acostumbrado a pedir samples en Texas Instruments, que ni siquiera cobran el envío, pero pregunto para no mandarme ninguna...

*PD*: En Texas hay mucha variedad, incluyendo micros con procesadores Cortex M3, y ARM9 (Encapsulados BGA). 

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 2, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> De vuelta National: Unos integrados *preliminares* drivers de MOSFET para LEDs de potencia.
> ¿Se entiende? No, bueno, no importa, igual el hilo no es muy popular. Son estos:
> LM3414 1A 60W Common-Anode-Capable Constant-Current Buck LED Driver Requires No External Current Sensing Resistor
> LM3464 LED Driver with Dynamic Headroom Control and Thermal Control Interface from the PowerWise® Family
> Después no me vengan con que les aviso tarde.



El 3464 lo vi ayer en el correo LOL!!! Estaba viendo el vídeo del Ing. mostrando la demo board... Quería bajar el datasheet y ver sus características pero aún es preliminar. Aunque, ahí no se puede pedir tan fácil samples. Tienes que tener un correo corporativo, si no pagas envío.

Dios bendiga a TI. Me acaban de llegar unos reguladores y unos Stepper Motor Controlers.

Saludos!!!

PS: Parece que OnSemi te cobra el envío. Yo quería pedir algo, pero definitivamente te cobran envío... No se si aplique para todos los países.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 2, 2010)

Buen día.
Tal como ha dicho Tacatomon queria consultarles si esto lo que me saltaba en la imagen la parte de (fee: $11.50), era la parte que se debia pagar por el envio.

Aca les adjunto la imagen.

Espero su respuesta gracias. a por cierto el envio debe pagarse obligatoriamente con visa o se lo puede pagar al del correo?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 2, 2010)

Seee, Es lo que se tiene que pagar, y aumenta si pedimos más piezas...

Saludos!!!

¿Alguna manera de conseguir un correo corporativo sin ser empleado?


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 2, 2010)

Buen día.
Y tal como he dicho existe alguna forma de pagarlo sin visa o tarjeta de credito?

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 2, 2010)

Pues, en esos casos, yo creo que conviene contactar con un representante para no equivocarse. Si dice que se puede pagar con tarjeta, pues es más fácil. Desconozco el trámite para pagar con tarjeta, pero no creo que sea tan difícil.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 2, 2010)

Por lo que dice la primera línea, ahora se paga por la gran demanda de samples de ese producto en particular. Osea: Se avivaron tarde en hacer el pedido.
Normalmente estos productos nuevos son totalmente gratis, no se paga ni el envío ni los cargos de aduana.
Para pagar con tarjeta necesitas una tarjeta internacional y en el resumen te viene el importe en dólares.
El correo es conveniente que sea de dominio propio o poco conocido; @hotmail, @gmail te cobran de una.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 2, 2010)

Buen día.
Me mataron tus comentarios che! (en buena onda). Bue.. muy buenos los tips estos que nos mandaste. Seguire participando.


Saludos!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 6, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> Por lo que dice la primera línea, ahora se paga por la gran demanda de samples de ese producto en particular. Osea: Se avivaron tarde en hacer el pedido.
> Normalmente estos productos nuevos son totalmente gratis, no se paga ni el envío ni los cargos de aduana.
> Para pagar con tarjeta necesitas una tarjeta internacional y en el resumen te viene el importe en dólares.
> El correo es conveniente que sea de dominio propio o poco conocido; @hotmail, @gmail te cobran de una.



Bueno, al ser así, ahora hay que estar más pendientes a los correos!!!.

Saludos!!!


----------



## cox (Jul 14, 2010)

Hola!!

che gracias por el dato!! pero mira yo este último mes que pedí a microchip, me lo enviaron(2 pics) isn pagar nada, pero a National... mmm lo que te dice que es muestra gratis, aunque en el paso de confirmar te dice 0$, luego (en todos los casos), despues al final resulta tiene un cargo de unos cuaaantos dolares...

Al Igual que el usuario Alejandro!!!

o sea, yo probe con opams de audio, de baja potencia hi-fi y alta, por probar nomas.. de costo ponele 0.62U$S y otro de 4 y12U$s que aunque ya te digo, antes de pedirlos me decía que era por cero pesos, luego me mandaban otro mail diciendo que el envío NO era gratis, aunque las muestras sí 

Un saludo !!!!

PD: alguien pidió LCD 16x2 ?


----------



## juani_c (Jul 26, 2010)

cox, una pregunta: no te cobraron nada de nada por los pic?, a mi me salen 7.5 dolares de un "processing fee"


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 6, 2010)

LM21305 5A Adjustable Frequency Synchronous Buck Regulator [Preliminary]
Ya saben que hacer. A mi de dio $0 de "shipping and handling fee", si les da otra cosa vuelvan atrás y mientan mejor, ya en eso no los puedo ayudar.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 10, 2010)

Huy, que buena oportunidad... Lástima que no consigo un correo más convincente... Me sale 63$ de envío. :O


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 11, 2010)

LM3414 1A 60W Common Anode Capable Constant Current Buck LED Driver Requires No External Current Sensing Resistor


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 31, 2010)

Nuevos reguladores de la firma Texas Instruments

The TPS7A30, paired with the positive-voltage TPS7A49, provides designers with a total solution for powering  precision analog applications.
Both devices have wide input voltages  for robust tolerance of high line-voltage transients:                                               

*TPS7A30* is –3.0 V to –36 V
*TPS7A49* is +3.0 V to +36 V

1% nominal accuracy                     Better precision for VCOs, PLLs and ADCs                                                           Stable with >2.2-µF ceramic output capacitor                     Smaller size and lower cost versus tantalums                                                                                                           Low noise/high PSRR                                                                       •                         Output noise as low as 16 µVRMS                                                                       •                         PSRR:
                                                                                       °                               72 dB @ 1 kHz                                                                                          °                               55 dB @ 10 kHz to 700 kHz                                                                                                                                             Improved dynamic range in RF applications, filters and handling of DC/DC spikes.

Es ahora o nunca.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 31, 2010)

Areglé los links...


> 2.2 Está prohibido publicar enlaces (links o URL) que incluyan algún sistema de comisiones, afiliados, referidos o cualquier otro sistema del tipo pago por clic (pay per click), tanto en el cuerpo de los mensajes como en el espacio destinado a la firma de usuario.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 31, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> Areglé los links...



Gracias... ¿No redireccionaba a un PDF? Por eso los coloque.

Saludos.!!!


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 31, 2010)

No se, el dominio era raro, tipo mail-marketing así que voló. Te dejo el beneficio de la duda


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 31, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> No se, el dominio era raro, tipo mail-marketing así que voló. Te dejo el beneficio de la duda



Orales, quizás no me percate bien del enlace 

Saludos


----------

